# NW Indiana



## plucnik (Oct 24, 2002)

Willing to help out in NW Indiana. Have a Jeep Wrangler w/6.5 Western and carry 1 mil general liability. Live in the Chicago area. I can be reached at 708-352-9332 - Thanks Peter


----------

